# Hurricane Irma



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone in the path of this massive storm? I am so worried and stressed out as my Father and Step Mother live in FL and are planning to ride it out at home. They live about 1/2 across the upper part of the state (east of Gainesville), so the threat for them is wind and trees falling, as well as having the necessities. 
They came up for Labor day weekend and arrived at home this morning, but found that none of the gas stations have gas, and simple food items are all gone. So they may not have gas for their generator.
I know they have neighbors next door who I believe are also staying, and would look in on them, but I wish they'd prepare their home, pack necessities and come back up here until it's safe to go back home. I received a voice mail from my Step Mom tonight where she tried to sound calm, but I know she is very worried, and wanted me to know how much they loved us in case something happened, and to not worry. Umm.. I'm really worried  It's about a 12 hour drive to their house from here.

I hope and pray it's not as bad as everyone is saying it will be. I hope everyone on here stays safe!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know atm when the storm will hit them but, there is always overnight priority mail for packages. 
A few days worth of freeze dried foods, candles, lighter, powdered drink mix (like Tang), and water purifier can make a huge difference for them.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My hubby's whole family (except his mom and bro) are in Florida and our son is in SC. We have friends in Haiti and on St Croix. Constant prayers for God's mercy and grace are going up from this house! We're also praying re: the fires in the West.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm keeping a very close eye on it's direction.
Some of the tracks show it moving up from Florida and then potentially making landfall around Wilmington, NC. I'm near Raleigh and when storms come in at Wilmington, they track through here. 
Hurricane Fran came in at Wilmington as a CAT 3 and we still had a CAT 1 Hurricane when it came through.
Lot's of downed trees and many without power for weeks.
I'm making preparations this weekend.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent to all in it's path.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Was hoping someone would make a post about this. My nerves are shot worrying about it.

I'm from very southeast ga. And I'm just terrified of the uncertanty. Fear of the unknown. Surrounded by counties with mandatory evacuation, and we are under voluntary evacuation. Hope we won't have to go anywhere because it's going to be rough stuffing 10 chickens, 2 rabbits, 2 ducks, a sassy turkey, 18 chicks, 4 goats, 4 dogs, a horse, and an incubator full of half ready duck eggs into a trailer. Cause I'm not going anywhere without ALL my babies.

And yea every grocery store and gas station is sold out of almost everything. It's just an eerie feeling around here. Calm before the storm has never felt so true. 

Prayers for everyone in its path. Y'all be safe.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like we are in the clear as of now although the track has shifted east and west
But clearly S Florida is going to get a very bad storm
Prayers for you all


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very good idea Goathiker!

I hope everyone stays safe! My Dad said he was able to get plenty of gas on Thursday, and today plenty of food and water. They bought a propane camp stove when they were on their way home from my house so they can cook. They have 2 close neighbors who are also staying and they will all be watching out for each other. I'm still very worried. It's not the rain that worries me it's the wind and any storm/tornado threats. They have so many large trees. I know that will help block some of the wind, but how many trees will fall? I'm so worried something could fall on their home.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I just went through this with Harvey and I have to say it was the first time in my life I have been terrified over a storm. I am keeping everyone in the path of this monster in my thoughts. I hope you don't lose contact with loved ones for long because I know that will be almost unbearable.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Finally got a break with preparing so I thought I would check in. The weather is breaking down already, but the storm has shifted dramatically to the west, so hopefully that will lessen the impact here in Volusia on the eastern side of the state. Sadly, the Gulf side has to deal with storm surges on top of everything else. I was supposed to "fly" out on the 12th to Washington State, now it's up in the air whether that will happen or not. I know a lot of people heeded Gov. Scott's warnings and ALL major roads are packed with people leaving. We are hunkering down here. I have the goat's nursery stalls ready and am bringing the boys into the barn aisle. The only animals we are worried about are our free range chickens, we can't catch them and they roost in the trees. I just pray, whatever "tree" they get in stays up during the storm. We are strapping off the ones by the barn and house. That's my main worry, one of our large oaks splitting or coming down. We lost several during Charley and they were a lot smaller then. Other then that, we have full tanks of gas, all our canisters are full, we have 3 generators, a front end loader, and a chainsaw, and most importantly, GOD's grace, so we'll get through this.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Madgoat and everyone else affected, know that we are thinking of you and praying for you. This has really been a horrific hurricane season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stay safe everyone, we are praying for all of you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everyone is safe! It looks like the coastal areas got hammered  The videos and pictures of the 'vacant' seas are unreal! I wonder if people or media will or have recorded the water coming back? Crazy! 

My Dad and Step Mom and their neighbors are fine thankfully. They lost power last night, and have a lot of trees and limbs down but no damage so far that they are aware of, so that is a blessing!
They have a generator, and were able to get plenty of gas, water and food. 
They are able to hook up the wifi to the generator (it's digital wifi) to check in and update us from time to time. They live so far out that they don't get cell service very well at all. They have a cell booster, but they think the towers in the area are down because they can't get a signal even with the booster plugged in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am too.


----------

